# Kippt das Angelverbot in FFH-Gebieten?? - Wir bleiben weiter dran!



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2016)

*Kippt das Angelverbot in FFH-Gebieten?? - Wir bleiben weiter dran!​*
Wir berichten ja immer wieder rund um das zähe Ringen der Initiative um die EGOH, das pauschale Angelverbot in den FFH-Gebieten der AWZ (wie Fehmarnbelt) zu verhindern.

Ebenso darüber, wie DAFV, LSFV-SH und der LAV MeckPomm diese Bemühungen immer wieder torpedieren, indem sie mit dem BMUB mauschelten.

Siehe dazu:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317978

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312210

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319547

Während also der DAFV und seine abnickenden Vasallenverbände noch am mauscheln mit dem BMUB waren/sind, positioniert sich das BMEL klar mit eindeutigen Aussagen GEGEN Angelverbote..

Im Rahmen der Ressortabstimmung gehen ja die Gespräche weiter, viele Abgeordnete beider Regierungsparteien wie auch der Opposition (LINKE) haben sich ja auch klar GEGEN JEDES Angelverbot positioniert.

Wenngleich der DAFV dies mit seinen Abnickerverbänden nicht nutzt, scheint auf Grund der konkreten Arbeit der Initiative um die EGOH wie auch des DFV die Stimmung langsam aber sicher GEGEN das BMUB und seine momentan vorgelegten Entwürfe zu kippen..

*Kippt es nun endlich?*
Gestern (06.09.) soll es nach glaubwürdigen Infos eine Gesprächsrunde des BMUB mit den Berichterstattern der Fraktionen gegeben haben.

Seitens der Fraktionen soll man angesichts der "dünnen und kaum haltbaren Argumentationslage des BMUB zu den Angelverboten" doch recht "erstaunt" gewesen sein, wie man auf dieser Grundlage seitens des BMUB überhaupt etwas vorlegen könne...

Da wir damit aber noch nichts anfangen können, da dies ja nur auf Gesprächen beruht, habe ich natürlich wieder umgehend die zuständigen Ministerien angeschrieben, federführend ist da Frau Krebs vom BMEL:


> Sehr geehrte Frau Krebs,
> sehr geehrte Damen und Herren Kollegen/innen der Presseabteilungen,
> 
> es gab ja gestern (06.09.) Gespräche vom BMUB mit den Berichterstattern der Fraktionen über die Angelverbote.
> ...



Sollte dieses Mal schneller eine Antwort erfolgen, ohne dass wir wieder Bundestagsabgeordnete einschalten müssen, wäre dies natürlich schön..

Und sollten die anderen Ministerien dann dem BMUB klar machen können, dass auf Grundlage des vom BMUB vorgelegten (und vom DAFV schon quasi akzeptierten) Entwurfes mit einem pauschalen Angelverbot, nur auf kleineren Flächen, mit den anderen Ministerien "kein Staat zu machen wäre", dann sollte diese Gefahr, dass damit Angeln grundsätzlich als naturschutzschädlich dargestellt wird durch solche Verbote, endgültig Geschichte sein - trotz des Versagens des DAFV und seiner Vasallenverbände, dank der Arbeit der Initiative und des DFV..

Thomas Finkbeiner


PS:
Bevor das wieder aufkommt:
Das Thema hier hat REIN GAR NICHTS mit Schutz der Dorsche, Fischer oder Dorschmanagement zu tun.
Dieses Thema wird hier diskutiert:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319519

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=305733

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319823


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2016)

*AW: Kippt das Angelverbot in FFH-Gebieten?? - Wir bleiben weiter dran!*

Siehe dazu auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319852

Es hängt also definitiv nur noch am BMUB und der SPD!!!!


----------



## kati48268 (7. September 2016)

*AW: Kippt das Angelverbot in FFH-Gebieten?? - Wir bleiben weiter dran!*

Sollte es so kommen,
wer wird sich den Erfolg wohl selbst zusprechen? |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2016)

*AW: Kippt das Angelverbot in FFH-Gebieten?? - Wir bleiben weiter dran!*

Deswegen immer ALLES lesen, auch die PM von MdB Gädechens...

Während Frau Dr. und ihre Vasallenverbände immer noch die augenblickliche Regelung mit dem BMUB gut findet, kämpfen ALLE anderen inkl. Politik und Minister nach wie vor wie die Initiative um die EGOH GEGEN JEDES Angelverbot!!

Die mal von LSFV-SH und LAV-MeckPomm geforderte Klarstellung seitens des DAFV bzw. seiner Präsine fehlt ja immer noch..

Alles nur blinde Abnicker, die sich alles gefallen lassen, in meinen Augen..


----------

